
Principles of Programming Languages (2011) - Chesco_
http://feederio.com/book/34/principles-of-programming-languages
======
Nekorosu
Another good book on this subject
[http://papl.cs.brown.edu/2014/](http://papl.cs.brown.edu/2014/) It's less
profound but easier to understand. Good fit for PLT beginners.

------
lachm
A newer version is available elsewhere.

[http://pl.cs.jhu.edu/pl/book/dist/book/book.pdf](http://pl.cs.jhu.edu/pl/book/dist/book/book.pdf)

------
opvasger
Not even a mention of functional programming? Makes me wonder

~~~
kwhitefoot
How do come to that conclusion? The bulk of the book uses OCaml for examples
and defines a simple language called F-flat:

\--------------------- 2.3 The F[ Programming Language Now that we have seen
how to define and understand operational semantics, we will begin to study our
first programming language: F[.

F[ is a shrunk (flattened) pure functional programming language.
\---------------------

Sorry about the missing flat symbol, it didn't survive copy and paste from the
pdf.

